# Damn pesky perishing straps....



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Not for the first time, I have found the 'rubber' strap on a little worn watch has perished, become brittle and snapped.....



So annoying particularly as they are often fitted straps so can only be replaced with expensive like for like replacements.

Is there any way to avoid this that anyone knows of?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I have never experienced a rubber strap snapping in such a way. I have problems with keepers becoming stretched, that's all. Maybe it's all to do with the quality of the rubber strap?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Cousins do some generic Casio straps that are very reasonable (under £2 ), may be worth a look to see if they do one in that fitment :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Last time that happened to me I chucked the watch away in disgust.

It was only a cheapo mind.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Robin S said:


> Not for the first time, I have found the 'rubber' strap on a little worn watch has perished, become brittle and snapped.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Apparently, I'm told, it's the "little worn" bit that is the problem. I've experienced the same. An old Casio that was worn daily, before it failed, got binned with the original strap still attached, one that stayed in its box suffered the same fate as yours.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, I had a feeling it was down to lack of use. I can see I am going to have to add exercising the rubber straps to the ongoing maintenance regime


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Holy thread resurrection :batman:

My Divex has lain in a drawer unused for the past 3 years waiting for a minor problem to be sorted. I finally got around to fixing it this morning - 30 minutes later the rubber strap broke in 2 :taz: Luckily I was driving at the time so the watch didn't get damaged :toot: Not sure if it was the age of the strap/watch (about 7 years old) or the lack of use that caused the failure, but I shall certainly be more wary in the future when I unearth a long forgotten watch.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It's not only watch straps that can disintegrate like this - there was recently a spate of newly purchased shoes, the souls of which perished after a short time. Rubber and certain plastics are far from being immortal, and in fact, I always remove the foam cushioning in watch packaging, especially if the watch is to be kept in its box for any length of time, because when the foam decays, it can attack the surface of the watch/strap.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have had resin straps snap before, one of the reasons I prefer metal or rubber

I no longer buy watches with bespoke fitted straps either too much hassle!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s rather humid around these parts so I`m not keen on rubber straps, personally I tend to use Perlon straps or mesh bracelets & haven`t had any problems with either of them & they are also very easy to clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Hirsch pure is good its caoutchouc or some such which i believe is natural rubber whatever that is, but theyre good to be fair it seems hard to beat Hirsch, though Fluco are pretty good, but no hirsch are lovely.


----------



## Tenesmus (May 2, 2018)

I was given a selection of Casio and Nike (meant for running) watches with resin straps, they had almost all gone crumbly.They were getting on a bit though and I've no idea how they were stored.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Gummipflege. Applied every now and then should keep it nice and supple.


----------

